# [AZ] Azerbaijan | road infrastructure • Azərbaycan Avtomobil Yolları



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)




----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I'm not sure about the topic title by the way. I just assumed it was "Azeri yollar".


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

There's just 1 road in Azerbaijan?


----------



## nh1la (Jul 1, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

At least it looks very decent and seems to be motorway !


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm guessing those all roads in those pictures are in Baku, how about some pictures from the countryside?


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

We can guess... Soviet style bumpy roads


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Well, they have a lot of potential oil revenues. Maybe it's not as bad as we think.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Azerbaijan has too much corruption however.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

As we see they have motorways, just sinage looks rather over simplistic and poorly designed


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

*Some random pics*


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Is that car Volga? I saw such (or similar) car here some 15 years ago. It had Lithuanian license plates.


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

With a Lithuanian license plate? A Volga? In Slovenia? You're joking!


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I did say ~15 years ago.


----------



## Tom985 (Sep 19, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Well, they have a lot of potential oil revenues. Maybe it's not as bad as we think.


A retaining wall faced with polished granite! :banana:









That flyover looks really good, too.


----------



## nh1la (Jul 1, 2009)

^^
Gross mismanagement of public funds hno:

Not only totally unnecessary and inadequate, but perhaps a safety issue too (with all the reflections from the polished surfaces that might confuse somebody for a moment, but a moment is all it takes...)


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

under construction bridge ,close to Azizbekov subway station in Baku


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

*The Baku-Airport concrete highway*

The total length of this road is 21 km (18 km are 6-traffic-path and 3 km are 8-traffic-path).


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

"The Horror of Slovenian Roads

And that was my day on this terrific country’s worse-than-African roads. "

by Dax 











Source: http://lukadakskobler.wordpress.com/2008/09/19/the-horror-of-slovenian-roads/


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't understand Azerbaijani road markings very well. 
On dual carridgeways the double yellow lines separate express lanes or something?


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

DanielFigFoz said:


> I don't understand Azerbaijani road markings very well.
> On dual carridgeways the double yellow lines separate express lanes or something?


You are right the double yellow lines separate express lanes from slow lanes.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Ilgar said:


> "The Horror of Slovenian Roads
> 
> And that was my day on this terrific country’s worse-than-African roads. "
> 
> ...


I'm really not into talking about Slovenian roads in an Azerbaijani thread, but you must be blind not to see the whole area shown was struck with landslides and heavy thunderstorms. It was probably when Slovenia was hit by a tornado (yes, a tornado in Slovenia). Now, if you think that's funny...


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Verso said:


> I'm really not into talking about Slovenian roads in an Azerbaijani thread, but you must be blind not to see the whole area shown was struck with landslides and heavy thunderstorms. It was probably when Slovenia was hit by a tornado (yes, a tornado in Slovenia). Now, if you think that's funny...


My condolences. Let's stop fighting please hno: Sorry that I raised up this issue first. Maybe just emotions when I saw people jeering at our roads


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Terrible traffic of Baku by user izma



















*P. S.* We hope after construction of ring road these roads will not be like this.


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

reconstruction progress of the Baku roads


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Real jams! Too bad. Hope that these ringroads will solve that problem. Is traffic in Baku especially bad or is it like any other city (few jams in rush hour)?


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Verso said:


> I'm really not into talking about Slovenian roads in an Azerbaijani thread, but you must be blind not to see the whole area shown was struck with landslides and heavy thunderstorms. It was probably when Slovenia was hit by a tornado (yes, a tornado in Slovenia). Now, if you think that's funny...


And what road is that anyway ? :lol: Some local one with no number ?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Mateusz said:


> And what road is that anyway ? :lol: Some local one with no number ?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=42745240#post42745240


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Timon91 said:


> Real jams! Too bad. Hope that these ringroads will solve that problem. Is traffic in Baku especially bad or is it like any other city (few jams in rush hour)?


It is like any other city. There are always jums in rush hours.


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

This is the same tunnel built in 2007


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

*Numbers for Major Roads in Azerbaijan*

*M1* West 

*M2* North

*M3* South

*P.S.* I could not find proper road map in net.


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Some reconstruction works in Baku roads


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

The inauguration of the 16-134th km section of the Baku-Guba-Russia state border highway


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

A new bridge on Babek avenue in 8th km district of Baku by user Galandar


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

President Ilham Aliyev attended the ceremony to mark the start of reconstruction of the Bilgah-Sumgayit motor highway

The Head of State was informed that the highway will be 39.6 kilometers in length. 
The President chatted with constructors to give them recommendations concerning the quality of the construction work.

24.09.2009
/President.az/


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

*Projects of bridges in Mardakan and Bina (Airport): *


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

The fog on the Baku airport highway


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

*European route E60*










*European route E 60* is a highway running from Brest, France (on the Atlantic coast), to Irkeshtam, Kyrgyzstan (on the border with People's Republic of China). The road crosses:


France (Brest, Lorient, Vannes, Nantes, Angers, Tours, Orléans, Montargis, Auxerre, Beaune, Dole, Besançon, Belfort and Mulhouse), 
Switzerland (Basel, Zürich, Winterthur, St. Gallen and St. Margrethen), 
Austria (Bregenz, Lauterach, Feldkirch, Landeck, Telfs, Innsbruck), 
Germany (Rosenheim, Bad Reichenhall/Piding), 
Austria (Salzburg, Sattledt, Linz, Sankt Pölten, Vienna and Nickelsdorf), 
Hungary (Mosonmagyaróvár, Győr, Tatabánya, Budapest, Cegléd, Szolnok, Kisújszállás, Püspökladány, Berettyóújfalu), 
Romania (Oradea, Aleşd, Huedin, Cluj-Napoca, Turda, Câmpia Turzii, Luduş, Iernut, Târgu Mureş, Sighişoara, Braşov, Predeal, Azuga, Ploieşti, Otopeni, Bucharest, Urziceni, Slobozia, Hârşova, Constanţa, Agigea) 
Interruption Romania-Georgia, apparently no ferry 
Georgia (Poti, Samtredia, Khashuri, Tbilisi), 
Azerbaijan (Ganja, Yevlakh, Baku), 
Ferry Azerbaijan-Turkmenistan 
Turkmenistan (Türkmenbaşy, Serdar (Gyzylarbat), Ashgabat, Tejen, Mary, Türkmenabat (Chardzhou)) 
Uzbekistan (Qorako‘l, Bukhara, Qarshi, G‘uzor, Sherobod, Termez), 
Tajikistan (Dushanbe, Jirgatol) and 
Kyrgyzstan (Sary-Tash and Irkeshtam).










The E60 in Georgia










The E60 in St. Gallen, Switzerland


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Source: Baku Pages.com


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

By user: Azer_Akhundov


















*Photos by Vadim Balukhin*


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Shamakhi(110 km west of Baku).


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

Do anyone in here know about a web page showing the road signs of Azerbaijan?


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Gence – Shemkir Highway


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

*Asian Development Bank’s road project in Azerbaijan extended by a year*

The Government of Azerbaijan and the Asian Development Bank (ADB) have managed to prevent a stop in the process of implementation of a project within the road program of ADB Multi-Tranche Financing (MFF) for the country.

The Baku-based ADB resident office informs that the project, period of which formally expired on 30 June was extended by another year.

“The formal request for the extension of a project on reconstruction of Masalli-Astara part of Alat-Astara highway, directed by the Azerbaijan Cabinet Ministers to the ADB management turned out sufficient for that.

Signing of any special agreements on this project is not required,” the ADB office said.

The government bolstered its inquiry with a report on full implementation of the project on the first section of this highway. The ADB mission that visited the country was satisfied with the done works and the report itself.

Non-standard character of the Bank’s mission was in its saving objective.

Collision has arisen because the Ministry of Transport wrote the term of implementation of the project as 2 years instead of 4-5 years offered by the Bank. At that, construction works have not been commenced so far over protests of the public concerning discrimination when repurchasing lands for the project route.

Besides repurchase of lands for Masalli–Astara highway reconstruction, it was also raised the issue concerning selection of the construction contractor.

Earlier, the Azerbaijani government was not inclined to dramatize the situation round the project of reconstruction of highway Alat-Astara, financed jointly by the government, World Bank (WB) and ADB and almost stopped over numerous protests of the public. In the government’s opinion, it was possible to resolve the problem easily and did not require any additional efforts. However, all turned out to be different in reality.

The Ministry of Transport conducted a contest on works in the first segment of ADB highway section. But the Bank is still unaware of the winner, that is, at present the Bank does not know whom to finance.

Alat-Astara highway is part of highway via route Baku – the border with Iran, length of which is 313 km. Total cost of the Alat-Astara road reconstruction is $400 million. In fiscal year 2008, WB funded $120 million for its reconstruction out of the $200 million credit for development of country’s main highways.

ADB allocated $200 million for financing a 59 km Masalli-Astara segment to run via new route, local roads in the region of project coverage, organization of motor parking along the highway, support and increase of potential of highway network management.

The bank finances $190 million of its ordinary capital resources (OCR) and $10 million from the ADF concessional resources. By present time, no more than 1.5% of whole loan has been spent. The funds were spent on payment of services of the consultants.

03.08.2010
/Fineko abc.az/ 
__________________

Originally Posted by user: Galandar


----------



## alieff (Oct 26, 2009)

Norsko said:


> Do anyone in here know about a web page showing the road signs of Azerbaijan?


http://www.dyp.gov.az/?/az/roadsign/

this is the web site, but unfortunately it is only in azeri. You can try google translate, maybe


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

[/QUOTE]

By user: jackues


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

*Arch Bridge(U/C)* 




























*Suspension Bridge(U/C)*




































[/QUOTE]

By user: jackues


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

*Rural roads to be upgraded next - Ilham Aliyev*










President Ilham Aliyev has spoken about the importance of good roads for Azerbaijan's overall development.

He was addressing members of the public yesterday after opening a 23-km section of road connecting Samur and Hazra near the Russian border in northeastern Azerbaijan.

"A year ago I signed a decree on the construction of this road. The president's reserve fund is allocating resources to cover the construction cost. We are doing this after numerous requests from Gusar residents and the high quality road has already been constructed," the president said.

"The road will serve 16,000 people and connect 27 settlements and villages. This will be convenient. Photographs show the state of the previous road - it cannot even be called a road - people had real problems there. Now this wonderful road will serve people for years and decades."

New and extended roads were a major feature of the president's day yesterday. He opened a bridge and ring road around the town of Shabran, formerly Devechi, on the highway between Baku, Guba and the Russian border and opened a 34-km section of the same road further north.

"Our road construction work covers not only highways but also rural roads. In the coming years the construction of rural roads will be more intensive because the construction of almost all the highways is continuing successfully," the president said. "A section of the Baku - Guba highway has been commissioned today. This is a high quality road. The construction of roads along other routes - Baku to the Russian border, Baku to the Georgian border, Baku to the Iranian border - must end this year or next. As for rural roads, there is a great need for their construction. Road construction will continue in the remote areas and villages. People in all Azerbaijani regions should have good roads.

"Roads represent development and culture. Development is possible where there is culture. Gusar and its neighbouring districts have great tourism potential. We can use all these opportunities more effectively where there is a road. As you know, Gusar has enjoyed rapid development in recent years. I am satisfied with the rate of development. Economic development, the creation of industrial and tourism enterprises - work in all these spheres - is done on a high level. In the past five to six years, 17 schools have been built and several others refurbished. A big hospital is under construction."

The president went on to consider tourism and overall development in Azerbaijan.

"The autumn-winter tourism complex Gusar-Shahdag, which will be Azerbaijan's top tourist facility, is under construction. Today I will have another look at the construction work. Thousands of new jobs will be created through this complex; major investment will be made in the economy of the region to ensure the long-term and successful development of Gusar District.

"This work is going to plan. The attention to the economic development of the country, measures to improve living conditions, social programs, salary, pensions, construction of industrial enterprises and tourism centres all pursue one goal - to ensure the prosperity of Azerbaijani citizens, to promote the highest standards in every part of the country and ensure our comprehensive development. The regions are developing, the capital city is developing, regional centres are improving and being modernized - this is development!

"This is my fifth trip to Gusar as president. I am happy with the innovations and development I see here during each visit. I congratulate you on all these achievements. The construction of the road was entrusted to the executive authorities of the region and I can see that good-quality, tasteful work has been done. Additional funds will certainly be allocated to the construction of other rural roads. The Azerbaijani state is strong. We have a strong economy and big financial capacities. All these opportunities are designed to develop the Azerbaijani people and our regions. I congratulate you on this wonderful event once again."

*By User: Singidunum*


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

As we can see there is huge investments in road and highway contruction in Azerbaijan. The first Baku ring road will be opened until the end of this year, at the same time construction of the left parts of the main highways is going on and will be completed until the end of 2011.

P.S. Please take into consideration that Azerbaijan had the worst roads and no highways among the countries of South Caucasus during the Soviet era.


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

*Suspension Bridge in Mardakan(U/C)*



















It seems is going to be tunnel too










*Arch Bridge(U/C)*



















By user: jackues


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Suspension Bridge next to Azizbeyov subway station(U/C)










By user: jackues


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

28.09










By user: jackues


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

President Ilham ALiyev inspected construction of Baku Airport-Bilgah and Bilgah-Sumgayit city highways


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

alieff said:


> http://www.dyp.gov.az/?/az/roadsign/
> 
> this is the web site, but unfortunately it is only in azeri. You can try google translate, maybe


The signs are easy enough to figure out.  After all, they are fairly standard European signs. The construction signs indicating a contra - flow setup are unique. Haven't seen those used elsewhere.

In the Əlavə məlumat nişanları (lövhəcikləri) section, I believe that these are supplementary signs that might appear under the "Other Dangers" sign, or may be supplementary to construction signs.

Now it's starting to get interesting... I think I can figure out some of the signs in the Yol nişanları list, but others, I'm clueless.

1: Use of cab marker lights req'd
2: Use of safety beacon light req'd
3: I think that's either "Winter tyres /or chains req'd
4: School children/children playing
5: No vehicles over 24m long
6: ???? Variant of “Slow Moving Vehicle?
7: This one is rather obvious. Nationality logo/decal for Azerbaijan
8: ????
9: ????
10: Handicapped/Disabled persons
11: First Aid Post/Hospital
12: ????
13: Used at tunnel portals, bridges and so forth. May also be used on Dimensional Loads.
14: ????

Yol isl?rind? istifad? olunan isar?l?r is easy. It’s all roadworks signs, except for the last one. The last one is attached to any overhead line. It makes it easier for dump truck, end excavator operators to see.

The last one is all pavement markings and thus is pretty much self explanatory.


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

By user: Galandar


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

My photosession of Baku-Airport main highway made on 26.10.2010, enjoy... :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Nice stuff 

That road is pretty wide, as much as 12 lanes near downtown to 8 lanes near the Airport.


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

Great photos! Baku interest me, looks like a really nice city!


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice road indeed


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

By User: Azer_Akhundov *Baku ring road.* Photos by user Gorec58 :


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

Would this ring road be visible on Google Earth? Is it far outside the city?


----------



## Widur (Sep 17, 2009)

Galandar said:


> My photosession of Baku-Airport main highway made on 26.10.2010, enjoy... :cheers:


^^
It looks similar to Rędziński bridge on Wroclaw A8 bypass:


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Baku Ring Road I is opened


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Baku-Alaty highway after reconstruction


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Alternative road to avoid the existing busy Baku-Sumgayit highway was opened today


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

:applause:
Is there a map were all these new roads are visible?


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Unfortunately I have no updated map like this


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

More pictures of Baku Ring Road I from Vesti.az


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*President Ilham Aliyev participated in the opening of Nakhchivan-Sadarak highway*

Construction of Nakhchivan-Sadarak highway – the only land route between Azerbaijan and Turkey, began in March of 2008. The total length of the four-strip way is 81.95 km, it is 23 meters in width, and the width of the asphalt pavement is 17.2 meters. On the side of the highway, the first portion of which was commissioned during last year's trip of the President to Nakhchivan, there are special drainage and irrigation ditches and a few overpasses have been built on the highway.
_
October 5, 2010 
President.az_


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

^^ Tnx a lot ChrisZwolle! kay: This is a very good road connecting Nakhchivan with Turkey :cheers:


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

A guy drives 300 km/h on Baku-Airport concrete motorway






The same guy drives 300 km/h on the main Baku-Airport highway






What to say, crazy and idiotic hno:


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Baku-Alaty highway










Source: http://maxik2k.livejournal.com/44560.html#cutid1


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

^^ I like this road and Caspian Sea at the right side.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Construction works on Heydar Aliyev Airport-Bilgah highway


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

turkazerbaycan said:


> güzəl çalışmalar ama yaşıllandırmalar yetersiz.
> ama birde kuzeyli qardaşlarımdan bir şikayetim var nədən gelişmələri tez tez güncəlləştirmirler bu qonuda yox belki butun qonulari qasd edirem.
> ama azerbaycanin gelişməsi tek dileyim
> wowazerbaycan :cheers:


Yazınıza görə çox sağolun! :cheers2: I would like to continue my post in English because this is an international part of the forum. The road pojects presented here are mostly expanded old roads and highways or totally new one. Since the presented territories are located mostly in the parts of the country with lack of green areas you can not see many trees but there is a huge work on planting trees on sides of the highways so on my next trip to Azerbaijan I wil try to make and present some photos of these works as well


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

A complete map of Azerbaijani Roads


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Ismayilli-Gabala road










_Photo by Sabit Tagiyev_


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Reconstruction of Ziya Bunyatov avenue in Baku


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Baku-Alat highway :*




























*Baku Ring Road :*




























*Baku-Russia highway (km 6-16) :*



















*Baku-Russia highway (km 28-45) :*










*Alyat - Hajigabul highway :*




























*Alyat - Masalli highway :*




























*Ganja - Gazakh highway :*



















*Hajigabul - Kurdamir highway :*





































*Gazakh-Georgia highway :*




























*Tovuz Ring Road :*




























*Ujar - Yevlakh highway :*



















*Yevlakh - Ganja highway :*










by user Azer Akhundov referring to http://azeryol.az


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Completed road projects:











Ongoing road projects:











Under development road projects:


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Under development Shamakhi - Guba highway project*


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

A road to Gakh










_By user Мил Человек_


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Alaty-Salyan highway










_Photo by user Herbert_


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

^^ Is there a freeway/motorway u/c between Baku and Astara?
What will the road be?


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Nima-Farid said:


> ^^ Is there a freeway/motorway u/c between Baku and Astara?
> What will the road be?


Yes, it is under construction and some part of it namely Alaty-Salyan is already completed as you can see it in the picture above


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Excelent work Galandar
Yaşasın!


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

^^ Thanks! :cheers1:


----------



## Triple C (Aug 23, 2010)

So, what is the _Qırmızı Körpü_ (Red Bridge?) and wht it seems like popular?


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Triple C said:


> So, what is the _Qırmızı Körpü_ (Red Bridge?) and wht it seems like popular?


Qırmızı Körpü (Red Bridge) is customs post between Azerbaijan and Georgia


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

President Ilham Aliyev has attended the opening of 22 km Guba-Gachrash-Gimilgazma road


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Azer_Akhundov;

*Tunnel at intersection of K.Rahimov and F.Khoyski streets:*


















































































http://kbt.az/layiheler001.php


----------



## YU-AMC (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow wow. Very good!


----------



## aleksandar_s (Jul 17, 2011)

You have a magnificant country! I want to travel one day.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Airport highway:










Salyan highway:




























Road in regions:










Source: http://alexcheban.livejournal.com/43633.html


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

aleksandar_s said:


> You have a magnificant country! I want to travel one day.


Agree :cheers:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

*Ilham Aliyev attended the opening of the Mardakan three-level road junction in Khazar District *

04 october 2011




























http://en.president.az/articles/3222/images


----------



## Hanno1983 (May 19, 2011)

@Galandar:
My question is a little bit off topic:
Why do you use anglicised scripts for the names of Azerbaijani towns, even for small villages that don't have common English names.
I noticed that fact very often not only in your posts but at posts of different Azerbaijanis.
Is it a habit rooted in Soviet times because Russians never respected languages of other nations and russified even personal names?
Modern Azerbaijani script is readable for all people who are able to read Latin script. Only ə is unusual for Europeans. But that's no problem. You can use it like Icelanders use þ instead of th. It is part of Azerbaijani language so we have to respect it.
Or if you wanna you can write ä instead.
But kh instead of x and so on is not necessary!
By the way: It is much easier for foreigners if you use correct scripts because they are found on maps and road signs as well.
Best wishes,
Hanno


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

New Highways Near Baku By Panoramio!


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Hanno1983 said:


> @Galandar:
> My question is a little bit off topic:
> Why do you use anglicised scripts for the names of Azerbaijani towns, even for small villages that don't have common English names.
> I noticed that fact very often not only in your posts but at posts of different Azerbaijanis.
> ...


Dear Hanno,

First of all thanks a lot for an important notice. 

The way we write depends on the language and the alphabet we use. For instance I always try to use the correct letters for the names of Azerbaijani cities e.g. Bakı, Lənkəran, Naxçıvan, Xandəndi... In case I use the usual English keyboard without ə, ü, ö, ğ... I would prefer to write the same names as Baki, Lankaran, Naxcivan, Xankendi... 

When it comes to English I have to respect the correct writing in it. In this case the correct way of writing of names of the above-mentioned cities is Baku, Lankaran, Nakhchivan, Khankendi... 

If you have any more questions please feel free to ask


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

^^ Where is this road?


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

south of Lankaran


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*WB promises to build another 300 km of roads for Azerbaijan for several years* 

_The World Bank prepares to double the volume of construction and reconstruction of highways in Azerbaijan._

WB country representative Joseph Owen says that starting from 2001 Azerbaijan has improved A-roads with the total length of 300 km thanks to Bank’s loans.

"In the next few years the WB will finance projects to improve roads in Azerbaijan with length of another 300 km," Mr. Owen said.

Since 1992, when Azerbaijan became a WB member, the Bank has approved granting of the loans for Azerbaijan in the total amount of $2.9 billion for 43 projects.

"Today, the current WB portfolio in the country is $2.3 billion for 20 active projects," he emphasized.

_04.11.2011 
Fineko/abc.az_


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Newly-built 12 km Agdash-Laki village road


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Nima-Farid said:


> south of Lankaran


Thanks


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

you're welcome


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Expansion works and construction of interchanges at Ziya Bunyadov avenue


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Construction of brand new 0-6 km part of 8-lane Baku-Alaty highway


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

Bridge near Koroglu station

photo by Azer Akhundov


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

day.az


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

Buzovna junction tunnel and highway interchange opened today










prezident.az


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

Design for Z.Bunyadov avenue by BaxramEfendiyev :


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

Construction of new road near Flag Pole in Bayilov:

Length - 2842 m
Width - 41.5 m
8 lanes


----------



## Hanno1983 (May 19, 2011)

Galandar said:


> When it comes to English I have to respect the correct writing in it. In this case the correct way of writing of names of the above-mentioned cities is Baku, Lankaran, Nakhchivan, Khankendi...


Dear Galandar,
thank you very much for your answer.
I think there is a difference between "Baku" and "Nakhchivan".
"Baku" is an exonyme like "Munich" for München. But the reason that the city of Naxçıvan still is often written "Nakhchivan" is that it was the old transcription from Cyrillic script. Nobody would ever write the Turkish city of Çorum as "Chorum" in English.
Such things you only find at city names in former Soviet countries.
It is ok if you respect English language. But you could clarify English speakers that they have to respect Azerbaijani language at the same grade they do with Turkish language.
Best wishes,
Hanno


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

A sign
(And this may help you Hanno 1983)


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Construction of 2nd km of Baku-Alat highway is completed:

Photo by Yasin Veliyev :










http://www.panoramio.com/user/6319059?comment_page=1&photo_page=3


----------



## Hanno1983 (May 19, 2011)

Nima-Farid said:


> A sign
> (And this may help you Hanno 1983)


Thank you very much for this pic.
Is this way of signage standard in Azerbaijan or an exception?
On photos from Baku I only saw multilingual Azerbaijani signage.
To this kind of "bilingualism" I can only say: WHY???
You will find this never in any other Latin writing country.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Part of new highway between Mardakan, Bilgah and Nardaran districts of Baku (highway will connect Baku and Sumgayit):


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Beginning of Baku-Alat highway:


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

what is the point of the free area beside Khazar sea?


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Nima-Farid said:


> what is the point of the free area beside Khazar sea?


In you mean the last photo then it is a parking space near the National Flag Square


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

oh the flag pole is there? cool...


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Azer_Akhundov said:


> Construction of 2nd km of Baku-Alat highway is completed:
> 
> Photo by Yasin Veliyev :
> 
> ...


What a waste of valuable land... Why on Earth would someone plan an 8 laned motorway in the middle of the city fundamentally cutting it off from the coast line... hno:

"Read my lips", in 5-10 years time the whole road will be put underground like in case of The Bund in Shanghai...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

It's not exactly "in the middle of the city", but rather in the south. This all used to be industrial wasteland with ugly shipyards.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's not exactly "in the middle of the city", but rather in the south. This all used to be industrial wasteland with ugly shipyards.


Exactly, Thanks for explaining it! Here is how the area looked in 2008:










The same area today:


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

that's fast devellopement :cheers:


----------



## albiman (Apr 19, 2012)

^^ Agree.

How big is that flag? :eek2:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

not big enough


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

ChrisZwolle said:


> not big enough


The pole is 3 m taller in Dushanbe but the flag in Baku is still the biggest measuring 70 by 35 meters.


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

del


----------



## albiman (Apr 19, 2012)

Galandar said:


> The pole is 3 m taller in Dushanbe but the flag in Baku is still the biggest measuring 70 by 35 meters.


thanks, its huge


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Renovated road between Yevlakh and Barda:





































http://azeryol.az/az/news/view/212/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Widening of Baku-Shahmakhi-Mughanli road from 2 to 4 lanes:



















http://azeryol.az/az/news/view/211/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Renovation of Guba-Gusar road (11.6 km):



















http://azeryol.az/az/news/view/201/00.9.0/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Salyan-Shorsulu road (24.8 km) - U/C:










Yenikend-Salyan road (23.4 km) - U/C:










http://azeryol.az/az/news/archive/2/00.9.0/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Gusar-Laza-Suvar road (39 km) - U/C:



















http://azeryol.az/az/news/view/193/00.8.0/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Renovation of Tagiyev-Sahil road (R-6) - 41.4 km:



















http://azeryol.az/az/news/view/189/00.8.0/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Bilgah-Novkhani-Sumgayit road - U/C:










http://azeryol.az/az/news/view/184/00.8.0/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

New road from Airport highway to Qala village (12.5 km) - U/C:



















http://azeryol.az/az/news/view/183/00.8.0/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Buzovna-Mardakan-Qala road (12.6 km) - U/C:










http://azeryol.az/az/news/view/182/00.8.0/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Renovation of Qala-Shuvelan-Pirallahi road (22.7 km):










http://azeryol.az/az/news/view/181/00.8.0/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Construction of extra 2 lanes in Hajigabul-Kurdamir road:



















http://azeryol.az/az/news/view/169/00.8.0/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Ganca ring road:



















http://azeryol.az/az/news/view/168/00.8.0/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Masalli-Astara road (22.5 km) - U/C:



















http://azeryol.az/az/news/view/70/00.7.0/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Construction of tunnel in Ziya Bunyadov avenue, Baku:



















http://azeryol.az/az/news/view/76/00.7.0/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Renovated road between Zabrat and Sabunchu, Baku:










http://azeryol.az/az/news/view/192/00.8.0/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Renovated Neftchilar avenue, Baku:



















http://azeryol.az/az/news/view/194/00.9.0/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Some main roads in Baku:

Tunnel-bridge complex in H.Aliyev avenue:



















View to H.Aliyev avenue:










Y.Safarov street:










Entry from northern part of the city:























































Entry from southern part of the city:



















http://www.azerbaijanphoto.com


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Completed parts of Bilgah-Sumgayit highway:














































http://www.azerbaijanphoto.com


----------



## Triple C (Aug 23, 2010)

Are all the urban streets owned by Highways directorate instead of Municipalities?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Triple C said:


> Are all the urban streets owned by Highways directorate instead of Municipalities?


As I know urban streets are controlled by local municipalities.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Tunnel complex (6 tunnels) in Galaba Square - Baku, will be completed in 2013:





































http://azeryol.az/az/news/view/227/
http://www.akkord.az/index.php?options=project&project=bridges&actions=infrastructure&project_id=39


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Gusar-Laza road opened (39 kilometers):










http://president.az/articles/6916


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

New tunnel opened in Baku:



















http://president.az/articles/7010/images


----------



## crimio (Dec 23, 2012)

How many km of motorway are in Azerbaijan?
In 2003 they had only 128 km. Today is the same?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

crimio said:


> How many km of motorway are in Azerbaijan?
> In 2003 they had only 128 km. Today is the same?


There are 1871 km of motorways in Azerbaijan (M1-M2-M3-M4-M5-M6-M7-M8).

If you mean 1st class highways, there are 175 km now.


----------



## crimio (Dec 23, 2012)

Azer_Akhundov said:


> There are 1871 km of motorways in Azerbaijan (M1-M2-M3-M4-M5-M6-M7-M8).
> 
> If you mean 1st class highways, there are 175 km now.


Thanks for your answer!
These are all the main roads of Azerbaijan, but I think not all of them are motorways. I think that the only motorways are M1 (205 km), M2 (507 km - but some parts are motorways) and M3 (243 km - but some parts are motorways). The others M roads are expressways or dual carriageways.
Am I right?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

crimio said:


> Thanks for your answer!
> These are all the main roads of Azerbaijan, but I think not all of them are motorways. I think that the only motorways are M1 (205 km), M2 (507 km - but some parts are motorways) and M3 (243 km - but some parts are motorways). The others M roads are expressways or dual carriageways.
> Am I right?


Yes, actually you are right. For example, M1 highway (Baku-Guba-Russian Federation) has a speed limit of 110 km/h in most parts, so this is a motorway. Speed limits in other highways also change. I have no information from other M roads. All I know is that, currently most of them are under renovation. For example, there were 2 lanes in road M4, but know the widening works are going. After renovation works the speed limits in these roads will also be changed according to number of lanes. I mean currently it is hard to classify them because most of them are under construction and renovation.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

You can see the list of main roads (M and R roads) in Azerbaijan here:

http://azeryol.az/az/content/325/


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Azer_Akhundov said:


> Yes, actually you are right. For example, M1 highway (Baku-Guba-Russian Federation) has a speed limit of 110 km/h in most parts, so this is a motorway. Speed limits in other highways also change. I have no information from other M roads. All I know is that, currently most of them are under renovation. For example, there were 2 lanes in road M4, but know the widening works are going. After renovation works the speed limits in these roads will also be changed according to number of lanes. I mean currently it is hard to classify them because most of them are under construction and renovation.


There are also some motorways (6-8 lanes) in Absheron peninsula such as Baku Ring Road, Baku-Airport I, Baku-Aiport II, Baku-Sumgayit, Baku-Bilgah etc.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Btw is there any way to change the thread name to "Azerbaijan Morotways and Highways"?


----------



## crimio (Dec 23, 2012)

Azer_Akhundov said:


> You can see the list of main roads (M and R roads) in Azerbaijan here:
> 
> http://azeryol.az/az/content/325/


Thanks!


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Some pics


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

finally found it... The first picture of a sign showing R-class road numbers...








Some points:
1- Picture was taken in Bilasuvar (Bilesavar) near M3
2- Eventhough M3 is part of E119 and AH8, none of these numbers are shown
3- İran İR stands for İran İslami Republikası (alternatively Cumhuriətı is also used instead of Republikasi especially in Iran)
4- The main alternative road to Nakhjivan is not R-43 in Azerbaijan and then Route 12 in Iran since the border of Armenia is closed after the war


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Airport Freeway at Baku








Dairə means a neighbourhood or something simillar BTW
















Qəs. Stands for Qəsəbə (Qasabeh) meaning a suburban town








Havalimani as you may have noticed from previous pictures means Airport and Mərkəz (Markaz) means Center


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Baku-Airport highway


----------



## Vignole (Jul 2, 2010)

^^
This double line separating lanes 2 and 3 is really weird. And sometimes one of the two lines is broken. Witch is the meaning?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Vignole said:


> ^^
> This double line separating lanes 2 and 3 is really weird. And sometimes one of the two lines is broken. Witch is the meaning?


Why is it weird? It is for separating the traffic with higher and lower speed. Maximum allowed speed in 2 left lanes is 120 km/h and in 2 right lanes is 100km/h and 80 km/h. The broken lines are for changing the lane. For example, if you want to turn right to some village or town, you have to change your lane by using those broken lines.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Azer_Akhundov said:


> Why is it weird?


Probably because nearly no other country uses it to separate traffic flows in the same direction. I've only seen it in Azerbaijan.


----------



## Vignole (Jul 2, 2010)

^^

Well, I've never seen it before.

In the video you can see vehicles crossing the double line and others using broken lines to overtaking to the right.


----------



## YU-AMC (Jan 27, 2008)

Lol at that green Zaporezhatz. Cool video.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes akward. But keep in mind that normal lines are in yellow and only the double line (which turns out that people pass on it) is in white


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Probably because nearly no other country uses it to separate traffic flows in the same direction. I've only seen it in Azerbaijan.


I think this is the same thing as small pavement 



Vignole said:


> In the video you can see vehicles crossing the double line and others using broken lines to overtaking to the right.


They are just not obeying the traffic rules


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Azer_Akhundov said:


> They are just not obeying the traffic rules


The irony is that even when they are crossing the white double line, they still use their flashers...


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Roads in Nakhchivan Autonomous Republic (exclave of Azerbaijan):










Nakhchivan-Sadarak highway (The road connecting Azerbaijan with Turkey):




























Nakhchivan-Jolfa highway:










Bridge between Jolfa city (Azerbaijan) and Jolfa city (Iran):










Road in Kangarli region:










Bridge between Kangarli region and Iran:










Roads in Sharur region:



















Babek region:










Shahbuz region:










Ordubad region:










Jolfa region:










http://statistika.nmr.az/gallery/index.php


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Azer_Akhundov said:


> Babek region:


Sorry for being annoying, but I cant help it, I like linguistic discussions... 
Isn't the name technically pronounced as Bâbak? (بابک) The place was named after the famous Baba Khorramdin, right?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

NFZANMNIM said:


> Sorry for being annoying, but I cant help it, I like linguistic discussions...
> Isn't the name technically pronounced as Bâbak? (بابک) The place was named after the famous Baba Khorramdin, right?


No problem  Yes, actually it is pronounced like that, but I didn't know how to write it in English  That is right, it was named after Babak Khorramdin


----------



## Hanno1983 (May 19, 2011)

Azer_Akhundov said:


> No problem  Yes, actually it is pronounced like that, but I didn't know how to write it in English  That is right, it was named after Babak Khorramdin


And how is it written in Azerbaijani?


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Babək
I changed the size to show the different character better.


----------



## Hanno1983 (May 19, 2011)

NFZANMNIM said:


> Babək
> I changed the size to show the different character better.


Thank you!

@Azer Akhundov: Then it should be the easiest to write it "Babək" than to think about how it could be written in English.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Hanno1983 said:


> @Azer Akhundov: Then it should be the easiest to write it "Babək" than to think about how it could be written in English.


As it is international forum, I thought that it will be difficult for people to read original names. From now on I will write original names with their English pronunciation.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Ağsu (Aghsu) mountain pass (M-4):





































Photo taken in 2007 by Elkhan Murshudli :










http://www.panoramio.com/user/180903
www.azerbaijanphoto.com


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Intersection of M-1 and R-2 highways in Giləzi (Gilazi) town of Xızı (Khizi) region:










R-2 highway:



















A railroad crossing:










www.azerbaijanphoto.com


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Roads in Qusar (Gusar) town:





































M-1 highway (Samur town of Qusar region):










The last point of M-1 highway, Azerbaijan-Russia border:










www.azerbaijanphoto.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Is the motorway status sign used in Azerbaijan?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is the motorway status sign used in Azerbaijan?


Yes, you can see it in the right side of the photo:


----------



## Hanno1983 (May 19, 2011)

@Azer Akhundov:
Original form is the easiest to find on maps etc.
And it is common to use original forms of local names in all Latin writing countries.
I think Azerbaijan is the only country that transcripts even names of his own people from Latin into Latin. 
That must be a relict from Cyrillic times and Russian influence cause Russians transcript and translate nearly everything, even Mc Donald's.  I have not any other explanation for this phenomenon.
But thats off topic here.
Seems to me that there are many investments in Azerbaijani road network, even in rural areas.
Is the standard of roads in Azerbaijan already comparable to Turkish roads?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Hanno1983 said:


> @Azer Akhundov:
> Seems to me that there are many investments in Azerbaijani road network, even in rural areas.
> Is the standard of roads in Azerbaijan already comparable to Turkish roads?


Yes, that is right, there are many investments in road network today. Most of the current roads are renovated, main roads are widened and also new roads are constructed. 

I wouldn't say that standards are already comparable to Turkish roads, but I think the quality is increasing each year. Sometimes problems occur in existing roads but in general most of the newly built main roads meet the quality standards. By the way, there are many Turkish construction companies taking part in road development projects in Azerbaijan.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

So far I know that Baku dayravi yolu and also Baku havalimani yolu have motoway status, are there any other roads with motorway status?+under construction?


----------



## Сталин (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice images, it looks really nice!


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

NFZANMNIM said:


> So far I know that Baku dayravi yolu and also Baku havalimani yolu have motoway status, are there any other roads with motorway status?+under construction?


Some part of M-1 highway (from Baku to Şabran) and part of M-2 highway (from Baku to Ələt) are motorways. In Baku, there is also Zığ (Zigh)-Airport motorway. Currently, a new 8-laned motorway is under construction from Baku to Sumqayıt (Baku-Bilgəh-Novxanı-Sumqayıt) going through Abşeron region. The part from Baku to Bilgəh is already completed.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Renovation of Zabrat-Maştağa (Mashtagha) highway is nearly completed (6 km). Renovation of Maştağa-Buzovna highway (9 km) is going on:




























http://azeryol.az/az/news/view/246/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Video presentation of new highway going to future Olympic Stadium in Baku. Construction will start this year:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Renovation of Hacıqabul - Bəhrəmtəpə road (112.5 km):



















http://azeryol.az/az/news/view/251/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Rəncbər - Qubalı Baloğlan - “Pir-Hüseyn” preaching house road opened (18 km):



















http://president.az/articles/7822/images


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Roads in Daşkəsən (Dashkasan) region:



























































































http://unis.livejournal.com/214187.html


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Buzovna-Mərdəkan-Qala road opened:

Length: 12 km
Width: 22 m





































http://president.az/articles/8241


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

Tryed to spot this on Google Earth, but did not quite understand; Is the new highway buildt (partly) on top of an old railway line? In the Mərdəkan area?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I think those photos are taken here;
https://maps.google.com/?ll=40.5081,50.10457&spn=0.005009,0.013078&t=h&z=17


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

I thought so, but I was following the construction site towards the east, and where the road works stops it appears to be a railway (even the Mərdəkan train station).


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I think those photos are taken here;
> https://maps.google.com/?ll=40.5081,50.10457&spn=0.005009,0.013078&t=h&z=17


Exactly 



Norsko said:


> I thought so, but I was following the construction site towards the east, and where the road works stops it appears to be a railway (even the Mərdəkan train station).


The road is built on the former railway line, now there is only a highway. But images in Google Earth are a bit old, so we can't see where the road ends.


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

OK  Where does it end now, and where will it end when it is complete?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Norsko said:


> OK  Where does it end now, and where will it end when it is complete?


I don't have enough information, but I think it will follow the railway line and connect to the construction site (map location) and then go to Qala town.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

^^ The whole highway will go till Pirallahi island.


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks! This part of Absheron will get quite an impressive highway network! :applause:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

By the way, I checked the video from the news, so, for now only the first phase is completed. The road ends on the intersection with Sergey Yesenin street. There are new traffic lights now. The second phase will be continued from that point till the Qala town:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Tunnel construction under H.Aliyev avenue:





































http://news.day.az/society/403861.html


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Azer_Akhundov said:


> By the way, I checked the video from the news, so, for now only the first phase is completed. The road ends on the intersection with Sergey Yesenin street. *There are new traffic lights now*. The second phase will be continued from that point till the Qala town:


Yeah, this one:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Maştağa-Buzovna road after renovation:





































http://news.day.az/society/406308.html


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Construction of extra 2 lanes in Hacıqabul-Kürdəmir road:



















http://azeryol.az/az/news/view/271/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Zığ-Qala highway is opened (12.5 km):



















http://president.az/articles/8787


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Are there route numbers signed in Azerbaijan? I'm especially interested in the new R-routes.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Are there route numbers signed in Azerbaijan? I'm especially interested in the new R-routes.


The only photo I could find showing R-route sign was in post #290


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Hacıqabul-Sabirabad section (50 km) of the Hacıqabul-Bəhramtəpə highway (112,5 km) is opened:










http://en.president.az/articles/9131


----------



## SRC_100 (May 21, 2014)

And everywhere "Taavaarish" President "the Shining Star" 
To be serious, is there any opening of important buildings or roads without your president presence?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

SRC_100 said:


> To be serious, is there any opening of important buildings or roads without your president presence?


If the project is important then generally president inaugurates it.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Some photos from different regions:






















































































































http://macos.livejournal.com/830742.html


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Widening works of Sulutəpə-Biləcəri road from 2 lanes to 8 lanes:



















http://azeryol.az/az/news/view/312/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Asphalting works in one of the tunnels on Z.Bunyadov avenue have been started:




























http://az.apa.az/news/345298


----------



## SRC_100 (May 21, 2014)

^^
Where does this tunnel leads?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

SRC_100 said:


> ^^
> Where does this tunnel leads?


It connects Z.Bunyadov avenue with Salamzade street. There will be 3 tunnels and 1 bridge in that junction:


----------



## SRC_100 (May 21, 2014)

Thanks.
So, this tunnel and road stretch were built for inside purpose of Baku traffic. First, I though that tunnel leads outside the City.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

SRC_100 said:


> Thanks.
> So, this tunnel and road stretch were built for inside purpose of Baku traffic. First, I though that tunnel leads outside the City.


Exactly. That avenue is one of the major roads in the city. After opening of several tunnels and overpasses, nonstop traffic flow will be achieved this year.


----------



## SRC_100 (May 21, 2014)

Btw, the tunnel inside looks very, very nice. Especially the surface of wall and roof, also light grey painting :cheers:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

New road around Olympic Stadium:
































































_Photos by user KAMRAN_ARC_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Construction of 8-lane road parallel to Nobel Avenue in Baku:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Baku: 2006 vs 2014


----------



## JuaanAcosta (Sep 28, 2014)

If they make the E119 a tunnel, just like the E18 going through the bay of Oslo, the Bay of Baku will be just perfect.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

There were plans for a long bridge across the bay, but I haven't read about it recently.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Azerbaijan seems to have good roads that you won't expect in that country. Interesting the Baku seaside renovation. Besides building the new motorway, they also renovated the harbour area and created large green areas. You don't see that very often in developing countries.


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

ChrisZwolle said:


> There were plans for a long bridge across the bay, but I haven't read about it recently.


they decided it's better to build a tunnel instead of a bridge.


----------



## čarli1 (Feb 4, 2013)

italystf said:


> Azerbaijan seems to have good roads that you won't expect in that country. Interesting the Baku seaside renovation. Besides building the new motorway, they also renovated the harbour area and created large green areas. You don't see that very often in developing countries.


Well, they are not so poor as you think They were poor. Now the state have quite a lot of money, thanks to the oil&gas.


----------



## SeanT (Sep 14, 2008)

I've heard that the gas industry is even better than the oil.


----------



## definitivo (Nov 21, 2013)

čarli;119037808 said:


> Well, they are not so poor as you think They were poor. Now the state have quite a lot of money, thanks to the *oil&gas*.


...oligarch


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Sometimes the road is inaugurated and after inauguration construction works are continued (it is common thing in Azerbaijan ). I think, it was a symbolic inauguration, as president was visiting Salyan region that time. On 2017 imagery, you can see some parts are marked with dashed lines, but on 2016 imagery they are not marked even after inauguration.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

46 km part (KM 55-101 (Jangi-Badalli)) of Baku-Shamakhy-Mughanly (M-4) highway opened today after widening to 4-lanes:



















http://president.az/articles/25381


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

4 lanes or 3+emergency?


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

seems 3+1


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

g.spinoza said:


> 4 lanes or 3+emergency?





alserrod said:


> seems 3+1


No, 4 lanes, photo was taken after U-turn, that is why there are 3 lanes. If you look closely, these 3 lanes merge into 2 lanes.


----------



## EmoriAz96 (Sep 4, 2018)

Any updates on the Baku - Shamakhy M4 highway? I was there last July and they were laying down the foundations for the second carriageway just outside Shamakhy.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Large-scale 'reconstruction' in Baku.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Widening of M-2 road, Ganja-Georgian border part (130 km) to 4 lanes:














































http://www.aayda.gov.az/az/news/1992


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Construction of new motorway from Sumgait to Russian border (92 km part):














































http://www.aayda.gov.az/az/news/1987


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Reconstruction of Bahramtapa-Bilasuvar road (60 km):





































http://www.aayda.gov.az/az/news/2041


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A 16 kilometer upgraded section of M4 near Shamakhi was inaugurated today: https://en.trend.az/azerbaijan/politics/3159463.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Nakhchivan*

Some photos from Nakhchivan, taken by Timon (he used to be on this forum).











Entering Nakhchivan city by Timon 91, on Flickr


Road to Ashabi-Kehf by Timon 91, on Flickr


Road in Nakhchivan by Timon 91, on Flickr


On the road to Əlincə Qala/Alinja Castle by Timon 91, on Flickr


On the road to Əlincə Qala/Alinja Castle by Timon 91, on Flickr


İlandağ mountain seen from the car by Timon 91, on Flickr


On the road from Batabat to Əlincə by Timon 91, on Flickr


On the road near Batabat lake, Nakhchivan by Timon 91, on Flickr


On the road to Batabat lake, Nakhchivan by Timon 91, on Flickr


On the road from Nakhchivan city by Timon 91, on Flickr


Restaurant, Nakhchivan city by Timon 91, on Flickr


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Reconstruction of Ujar-Zardab-Aghjabedy road (70 KM):














































http://www.aayda.gov.az/az/news/2293


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

There is a new motorway under construction in the M1 corridor in Northern Azerbaijan, from Kandov via Khachmaz to the Russian border at Samur. 

Most of the area has recently satellite imagery in Google Earth, dating to March-May 2020. It shows that the northern half from Khachmaz to Samur is pretty advanced, but the southern half from Kandov to Khachmaz considerably less so, with even some earthworks lacking and bridges incomplete at that time. 

There were earlier reports that the motorway could open this summer.


----------



## EmoriAz96 (Sep 4, 2018)

ChrisZwolle said:


> There is a new motorway under construction in the M1 corridor in Northern Azerbaijan, from Kandov via Khachmaz to the Russian border at Samur.
> 
> Most of the area has recently satellite imagery in Google Earth, dating to March-May 2020. It shows that the northern half from Khachmaz to Samur is pretty advanced, but the southern half from Kandov to Khachmaz considerably less so, with even some earthworks lacking and bridges incomplete at that time.
> 
> There were earlier reports that the motorway could open this summer.


Unfortunately it probably won't open in this summer. Thanks to COVID and the Armenians trying to start another war on the border. However, construction is progressing pretty well on all highway construction sites in the country


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

ChrisZwolle said:


> There is a new motorway under construction in the M1 corridor in Northern Azerbaijan, from Kandov via Khachmaz to the Russian border at Samur.
> 
> Most of the area has recently satellite imagery in Google Earth, dating to March-May 2020. It shows that the northern half from Khachmaz to Samur is pretty advanced, but the southern half from Kandov to Khachmaz considerably less so, with even some earthworks lacking and bridges incomplete at that time.
> 
> There were earlier reports that the motorway could open this summer.


So the entire length of the motorway is under construction, and visible on google satellite imagery

I drew the trace of it here below


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Khizi by Emil Qazi, en Flickr


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

VITORIA MAN said:


> Khizi by Emil Qazi, en Flickr



very cute, where exactly is it at?


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

in Khizi Mountains


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

As we know, a lot has happened in the past two months. I don't need to get into the details of that, irrelevant to the topic of the forum.

But, as a result, there actually is an important Highway related News.

Azerbaijan to construct a new road between Fuzuli and Shusha (Both are towns that have returned to Azerbaijani control)

Blue arrows point at the approximate line of contact between Artsakh/Russians and Azerbaijani forces. Thus the old Fuzuli-Stepanakert/Khankendi road is ... cut off.

So, Azerbaijan intends to construct a new road to bypass the new line of contact and to connect Shusha to the rest of Azerbaijan. 

(Source: Azerbaijan lays a road to Shusha )


----------



## jelger (Apr 12, 2011)

An article about the 12 km long tunnel in the road between Ganja to Kalbajar. The tunnel will bypass the 3200+ meter high pass, which is quite a (seasonal) barrier to reach the Kalbajar region. "One of the longest in the world" seems a bit of an exageration. It would certainly be the longest in the Caucasus region 









Azerbaijan to build one of the longest tunnels in the world to bypass Nagorno-Karabakh


Why has Azerbaijan decided to build a several-kilometer long Murovdag tunnel in Kalbajar region which will bypass Nagorno-Karabakh?




jam-news.net





There is also a video impression. It will be a dual tube tunnel for four lanes in total.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Is this the same as the Murovdağ Tunnel? That is a 11.6 km tunnel which was announced to have started construction on 17 August 2021.









Azerbaijani President laid the foundation of Murovdag tunnel


Azerbaijani President laid the foundation of Murovdag tunnel




apa.az


----------



## jelger (Apr 12, 2011)

Seems so.


----------



## belerophon (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is this the same as the Murovdağ Tunnel? That is a 11.6 km tunnel which was announced to have started construction on 17 August 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The video says Murovdag tuneli so...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Construction of Horadiz-Jabrayil-Zangilan-Aghband highway continues (PHOTO)







en.trend.az





A new motorway in the corridor Horadiz-Jabrayil-Zangilan-Aghband. This is on the southern edge of Nagorno-Karabakh, parallel to the Iranian border. It looks like they've chosen an alignment across the steppe hills to avoid impacting fertile lands.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Trend reports that the Laçın Corridor in Nagorno-Karabakh has been completed: Construction of new highway bypassing Azerbaijan's Lachin city completed (PHOTO)

This 32 km new road (10 km in Armenia) links Artsakh to Armenia and bypasses the town of Laçın / Lachin, which was captured by Azerbaijan in the 2020 war. The road is effectively controlled by Russian forces, according to Wikipedia.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

An 82 kilometer four lane road is being built in the corridor Əhmədbəyli-Füzuli-Şuşa.

This road connects the lowlands near the Iranian border with the inner parts of Nagorno-Karabakh, including to the very strategic mountaintop village of Şuşa.

The endpoint at Şuşa is directly adjacent to the Lachin Corridor road from Armenia to Stepanakert. Can anyone confirm if these infrastructures are being built totally detached from each other?

Mapped:


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Have they opened the extraterritorial road connecting Nakhchivan exclave with the rest of Azerbaijan through Armenian territory?
It was part of the November 2020 ceasefire agreement between Azerbaijan and Armenia.
Travel between Nakhchivan and the rest of AZ have only been possible by plane of by road through Iran, that is not an easy country to drive through.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Can anyone confirm if these infrastructures are being built totally detached from each other?


Yes, the roads are detached from each other. Here is satellite imagery as of 11.08.2022:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

There is also a 130 kilometer new motorway under construction in the M2 corridor, from Ganja to the border with Georgia. Unlike the M2 four laning in Central Azerbaijan, this segment appears to be of a higher standard: mostly a greenfield alignment and a controlled access through interchanges.

Completion was announced to be late 2022.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

italystf said:


> Have they opened the extraterritorial road connecting Nakhchivan exclave with the rest of Azerbaijan through Armenian territory?
> It was part of the November 2020 ceasefire agreement between Azerbaijan and Armenia.
> Travel between Nakhchivan and the rest of AZ have only been possible by plane of by road through Iran, that is not an easy country to drive through.


don't think the requirement was to build a new highway separate from existing Armenian roads. It was for Armenia to ensure that a safe corridor does exist within its territory.

Anywho prior to the recent escalation of violence, in the past months, part of the tension between the two countries was that very topic. Azerbaijan prefers the corridor thru Meghri and parallel with Aras River/Iranian Border, whereas Armenia sees that as a potential slippery slope towards having its southern border connection to Iran effectively cut off.

So, the Armenian government was pressing for the corridor to be through the heart of the country (via Martuni-Getap for example) which would make the effective secession of the corridor from Armenian sovereignty unfeasible. Ongoing official and unofficial Azerbaijani irredentist claims to Armenia's Syunik province haven't been helpful either. (for example this speech by Aliyev in July 2022 Azerbaijani leader warns Armenia against territorial demands over Karabakh)


----------



## jelger (Apr 12, 2011)

To the above: correct. The problem with the existing 2020 agreement is that Armenia had to commit to secure a transport link but it was not specified how and where. See point 9 of the agreement:


> All economic and transport connections in the region shall be unblocked. The Republic of *Armenia shall guarantee the security of transport connections between the western regions of the Republic of Azerbaijan and the Nakhchivan* Autonomous Republic in order to *arrange unobstructed movement* of persons, vehicles and cargo in both directions. The Border Guard Service of the Russian Federal Security Service shall be responsible for overseeing the transport connections.
> 
> As agreed by the Parties, *new transport links shall be built to connect the Nakhchivan Autonomous Republic and the western regions of Azerbaijan.*


And this is precisely the problem. As indicated above by NFZANMNIM there is disagreement about the route.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Zəyəm-Qırılı segment (42 km) of the new M2 motorway has been completed in the western part of Azerbaijan.









Gəncə-Qazax-Gürcüstan sərhədi yolunun Zəyəm-Qırılı hissəsinin tikintisi yekunlaşıb VİDEO/FOTO


Gəncə-Qazax-Gürcüstan sərhədi yolunun Zəyəm-Qırılı hissəsinin tikintisi yekunlaşıb VİDEO/FOTO




www.aayda.gov.az





I don't see any wording that indicates a traffic opening, and apparently Aliyev has not opened the road, while he usually attends almost any minor road opening. You do see traffic on some photos, as parts of the new motorway were an upgrade of the existing M2, while others are a greenfield alignment.


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

No more yellow edge markings.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Render of a new 38.2 kilometer road between Kəlbəcər and Laçın, which is in the recaptured territory of Nagorno-Karabakh. It includes a number of tunnels, most of those under 900 meters in length, but it includes one 2.4 km twin-tube tunnel. 

This route was designated as R19, which runs from Gəncə to Laçın (which includes the Murovdağ Tunnel). This project is an extension of that from the Kəlbəcər area to Laçın. There already is some kind of road connection in this area, but Google Earth suggests that this is a low standard gravel road. There is a 2,170 meter high mountain pass on that route.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

14 kilometers of R-40 Şükürbəyli–Cəbrayıl opened to traffic yesterday. It's on the south side of the regain territories in Nagorno-Karabakh. They built a four lane dual carriageway from M-6 to Cəbrayıl (also spelled as Jabrayil).


----------



## PovilD (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm actually interested if Azerbaijan will move to Turkish design signs. I saw photos from neighboring Turkmenistan that they use Turkish-influenced directional signs on new roads.

I'm personally not like Russian (Post-Soviet) road font, just doesn't fit to me  I guess many people think the same just don't care...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

40 kilometers of the M2 upgrade between Gəncə and Zəyəm has been put into service today.

This is one of three phases to upgrade M2 from Gəncə (Ganja) to the border with Georgia (130 km). The Zəyəm to Qırılı segment (42 km) was reported to be completed on 22 September 2022. The Qırılı - Georgia border segment is still under construction and reportedly nearly completed as well.









Gəncə-Qazax-Gürcüstan sərhədi yolunun Gəncə-Zəyəm-Qırılı hissəsinin tikintisi yekunlaşıb VİDEO/FOTO


Gəncə-Qazax-Gürcüstan sərhədi yolunun Gəncə-Zəyəm-Qırılı hissəsinin tikintisi yekunlaşıb VİDEO/FOTO




www.aayda.gov.az


----------

